# h2oi - Air Affair Returns - 2013 - Friday Night : 6PM



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

We first held Air Affair in the small parking lot of Whiskers back in 2008 when airride was first finding its way into the Volkswagen world. Just a group of friends meeting to discuss air line diameters, the difficulty of bag-over-coil setups, and how to lay subframe. It continued on into 2009 and 2010, changing venues as the airride community grew larger and larger. Unfortunately, it was shut down by the police in 2010, but StanceWorks is pleased to announce that we're bringing it back for 2013 and it's returning to the strip. 

In conjunction with More Than More, Jason from Fifteen52, and a group of great supporting companies, we will be hosting Air Affair 2013 on Friday night 6PM on the strip at 45th Street Taphouse. Join us as well as your fellow airride enthusiasts for a night of fun. The 45th Street Taphouse offers a wide assortment of food and drinks right on the water while the parking lot will offer rows of impressive bagged cars for all to enjoy.

For a little background on the event visit the official announcement here:

http://www.stanceworks.com/2013/09/air-affair-2013/

We will have shirts and stickers available inside the bar for all attendees. Trophies will be awarded throughout the night and there are sure to be some prizes from the companies and clubs that continue to support the Air Affair event. 

There is no registration required, but spots are limited so we will be requiring that all cars be equipped with airride to enter the get together. Security will be patrolling the lot, so we encourage everybody to behave in a respectable manner throughout the night. No drinking in the parking lot and no burnouts. Let's make sure this event goes smoothly so we can continue holding it each year.

Let me know if you have any questions. I look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

We are also pleased to be working with Sam and Anna from More Than More to support their Cars and Cameras event. They will be hosting a Pop Up Photography show through the weekend. We will be sharing the venue with them so we welcome you to explore the Photography show while you're at Air Affair. 

The More Than More Cars and Cameras opening night event will precede Air Affair on Thursday Night at the same location. For more information, visit here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Opening-Party-GTG-%95-3SDM-Giveaway-%95%95%95


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

awwwww yeah :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Can not wait ! !


----------



## matchzx3 (Dec 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait for this. Hopefully I'll be able to park for a little bit, if not then no big deal since I'm non-VAG.


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

if you're bagged, you're welcome to park


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

Hells yes!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

See you guys here!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Can't wait for this! I might be missing something, but how does this work out with the parking passes that people bought for cars and cameras? Is that pass just for Thursday night and the lot is open for this gtg on Friday?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

colinisneat said:


> Can't wait for this! I might be missing something, but how does this work out with the parking passes that people bought for cars and cameras? Is that pass just for Thursday night and the lot is open for this gtg on Friday?


That's correct. The lot will be open for Friday night for airride vehicles. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Retromini said:


> That's correct. The lot will be open for Friday night for airride vehicles. :thumbup:


 i will be there just like back in 2008 

2905155621_7a8d06dcfd_b by misha/rat4life, on Flickr
photo credit to konkyphotography i believe


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

See you guys there Andrew! Its been awhile!


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

Can't wait! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

:beer: looking forward to this one!


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

Can't wait for this


----------



## UNDERWRAPS AUTOMOTIVE (May 17, 2013)

Going to be good times :thumbup:


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Anything planned for 2014???


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

nope. not through us. logistically, OC and OP cant support the type of gathering we've seen it grow to in the past. 

plus, at this point, there's too many "air affair" type events at other shows (including the air limbo we started) to warrant making a huge deal out of it.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

There is an air ride GTG though :thumbup:


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bummer...

Yea I'm going to the Airdout meet, just was looking forward to this right next to where I'm staying. Where's this limbo you speak of?


----------



## cdwalls (Jun 14, 2012)

mann i would kill to go


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

kdf8454 said:


> Bummer...
> 
> Yea I'm going to the Airdout meet, just was looking forward to this right next to where I'm staying. Where's this limbo you speak of?



i saw that gtg...good luck with Home Depot parking lot, they gave a big negative when we asked to use their lot for air affair one year.


the air limbo you can see here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1DlAwUVOqE 

we came up with that idea for the third air affair? was a hell of a time.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Heathcliff Huxtable said:


> i saw that gtg...good luck with Home Depot parking lot, they gave a big negative when we asked to use their lot for air affair one year


I hate to be a Debbie Downer, but yeah. Public lots aren't the best


----------



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I hate to be a Debbie Downer, but yeah. Public lots aren't the best


Taken care of, Airdout meet got moved to the park at the southern tip of the strip. Home Depot was not willing to budge I guess - thanks for the heads up


----------



## Blinddub (Jan 19, 2006)

kdf8454 said:


> Taken care of, Airdout meet got moved to the park at the southern tip of the strip. Home Depot was not willing to budge I guess - thanks for the heads up


Yeah, we gave them a call this year and they were completely against it.. tried a few other spots, very unwilling as a whole.


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

I will more than likely come at around 5pm, gotta head to the corrado meet after.


----------

